
Wikipedia: Terminal Event Management Policy - mcenedella
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Terminal_Event_Management_Policy
======
anon1253
"The datastream will include a specially designed primer, or set of simple
scientific principles and data that would be common to all extraterrestrial
intelligences, providing a common base of reference to enable those receiving
the signal to commence the mammoth task of decoding the encyclopedia. /The
message will be accompanied by a short video message by Wikipedia co-founder
Jimmy Wales, and images required for the re-creation of fundraiser banners/"
(emphasis mine)

Seems like they're very serious about their banners, glad that gift to the
world has a chance of living on in the lives of extraterrestrials in the case
of our inevitable demise!

~~~
crtasm
Hardly serious, read the first paragraph on the page.

------
jack1243star
The title sounds like an SCP entry on a K-class scenario.

